

Deutsche Telekom blocks WhatsApp, Skype, Google Talk, …  - chmars
http://www.golem.de/news/deutsche-telekom-software-update-ist-schuld-an-whatsapp-ausfall-1209-94378.html

======
chmars
The linked article is written in German.

According to the article, Deutsche Telekom – Germany's major mobile phone
operator – has been blocking instant messaging services like WhatsApp, Skype
and Google Talk for some mobile subscription plans since yesterday. There are
now two explanations by Deutsche Telekom:

1\. A software update is to blame.

2\. The affected subscription plans are not optimized for instant messaging.

The first explanation is probablaby correct, i.e., Deutsche Telekom wanted to
block instant messaging and updated its filters accordingly. The second
explanation is of course nonsense.

Google translation:

Software update is to blame for failure Whatsapp

A software update for the Deutsche Telekom changed parameters, which no longer
allows the use of Whatsapp. When the issue will be resolved is unclear.

The German Telekom has denied reports that Whatsapp, the cross-platform
instant messaging app for smartphones would be blocked. Telekom spokesman Dirk
turning Golem.de declared: "The telecom prohibits not the use of Whatsapp We
recorded an update, there are parameters have changed, which would impact on
product performance.."

A forum post was posted on the Internet: "I had just told a meeting with the
T-Mobile hotline and I realized that for all those who have the data flat
rate, the Messenger ports are closed According to the hotline of the reason is
yet. obvious, the flat was only there to surf there and not to be notified,
and that it has worked so far only because of a loophole in the system that it
has now closed My conclusion:. If this is in the next telecom days not reverse
it, a provider change is called for. "

In the official telecom Feedback community we find the following post: "You
have been waiting for a reply from us to use problems with Whatsapp now we
have an explanation for you why instant messaging services such as Whatsapp,
Skype. and Google Talk, partly since yesterday no longer work. Options
Web'n'Walk Handyflat and web'n'walk mobile phone Dayflat are not optimized for
the use of instant messaging services such as WhatsApp. By therefore it is a
software update to current impairments just these services. " If there other
than those referred tariffs come to problems with the instant messaging usage,
it had other reasons, the company said.

The group working on it, the use of instant messaging services again to enable
all customers. A date for the fix can not be named.

